# Upgrader mon Matos pour un hackingtosh ? possible ?



## Lecreateurlol (10 Novembre 2020)

Salut a tous 
j'ai un pc que j'ai monter il y a maintenant 10 ans et que je souhaite changer quelques pieces pour le rendre compatible au hackingtosh 
je vous liste ce que j'ai 
Carte mere Gigabyte Avec un bios pas un UEFI
8GB Ram DDR 3
SSD kingstone 256GB 
1TO barracuda 
carte graphique Nvidia 660
processeur intel i5

que me conseillez vous ? ce que je doit vendre ? ce que je doit garder 
mon budget que je peu rajouter c'est 300 euro .... 
j'avais deja essayé de faire une installation avec ce que j'ai mais ca bloqué toujours .... et ca ma tuer mon SSD j'ai jamais recommencer 

Merci


----------



## ericse (10 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Il faudrait que tu en dises un peu plus sur tes objectifs pour monter un hackintosh.
Et un peu plus sur ton matos (le modèle exact de carte mère et de processeur sont importants).
Mais bon, un PC de 10 ans d'age c'est pas gagné...


----------



## Lecreateurlol (12 Novembre 2020)

bonjour 
voici quelque information un peu plus détaillé 

CPU
    Intel Core i5 3550 @ 3.30GHz    33 °C
    Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology
RAM
    8,00 Go Single-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz (11-11-11-28)
Motherboard
    Gigabyte Technology Co. Ltd. P67A-D3-B3 (Socket 1155)    26 °C
Graphics
    W2261 (1920x1080@59Hz)
    2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 (ASUStek Computer Inc)    24 °C
Storage
    111GB KINGSTON SA400S37120G ATA Device (SATA-2 (SSD))    21 °C
    931GB Seagate ST31000528AS ATA Device (SATA )    21 °C
Optical Drives
    No optical disk drives detected
Audio
    Périphérique High Definition Audio

je sais que la pieces la plus handicapante c'est ma carte mere qui est complétement dépassée et surtout qui empêche l'installation sans UEFI de mac os ..
apres je ne suis pas assez bon pour savoir quoi changer pour le rendre compatible au meilleur prix 
et j'aimerai faire un dual boot avec windows 10 car j'en ai quand méme besoin 

Merci


----------



## ericse (12 Novembre 2020)

Tu devrais pouvoir installer High Sierra sur ton PC, au delà je pense qu'il faut presque tout changer (Proc, Ram, CM, GPU)
Si tu veux essayer quand même : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/config.plist/sandy-bridge.html


----------



## Lecreateurlol (12 Novembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Tu devrais pouvoir installer High Sierra sur ton PC, au delà je pense qu'il faut presque tout changer (Proc, Ram, CM, GPU)
> Si tu veux essayer quand même : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/config.plist/sandy-bridge.html


High Sierra m'irrai tres bien , pour le moment en tout cas 
sinon avez vous une idee du prix de revente de mon aunité centrale .? et d'investissement pour avoir un hackintosh qui pourrai booter sur catalina ou big sur  ? 

Merci


----------



## Lecreateurlol (12 Novembre 2020)

Lecreateurlol a dit:


> High Sierra m'irrai tres bien , pour le moment en tout cas
> sinon avez vous une idee du prix de revente de mon aunité centrale .? et d'investissement pour avoir un hackintosh qui pourrai booter sur catalina ou big sur  ?
> 
> Merci


et avez vous un tuto simple ou en français  pour high sierra ? Merci


----------



## Lecreateurlol (18 Novembre 2020)

j'ai essayé et ca donne ca








						IMG-0612
					

Image IMG-0612 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------

